# Steingerb SBS-WS-200 - Compativel CumulusMX?



## Werk_AG (25 Ago 2021 às 22:39)

Alguém me pode confirmar se estas estações são compatíveis com o CumulusMX? Em caso afirmativo, no CumulusMX que modelo de estação escolher?

Steinberg SBS-WS-200








Obrigado
Werk_AG


----------



## cmg (25 Ago 2021 às 22:43)

Werk_AG disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar se estas estações são compatíveis com o CumulusMX? Em caso afirmativo, no CumulusMX que modelo de estação escolher?
> 
> Steinberg SBS-WS-100
> 
> ...


Veja aqui:






						Supported Devices - Cumulus Wiki
					






					cumuluswiki.org
				




Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Ago 2021 às 23:12)

Obrigado. 
Este modelo não se encontra na lista dos dispositivos suportados pelo CumuluxMX, mas como muitos modelos são clones de outros, o que pretendo saber é informação concreta de alguem que tenha um modelo semelhante, ou que por experiência própria, possa confirmar que funciona com o CumulusMX.

Alternativamente, que modelo e marca são as estações que ultimamente têm sido instaladas na rede MeteoAlentejo? Alguem sabe?
Penso que essas funcionam  com o CumulusMX, ou estou errado?

Agradeço desde já.
Cumps.


----------



## Werk_AG (26 Ago 2021 às 03:44)

Investigando um pouco mais a Steinberg SBS-WS-200 parece ser mais um clone da Froggit WH1080.
Alguem por aqui a usar uma Froggit WH1080 com o CumulusMX? Como se comporta? Fiabilidade da ligação consola - > PC (ou Rpi)?

Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (26 Ago 2021 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

Se eu puder dar-lhe a minha opinião: não compre este tipo de clone.
Ficará preso, todos estes clones são feitos por FINE OFFSET de acordo com os desejos do concessionário. O firmware/software nunca é 100% compatível. Todos eles tentam proteger-se dos concorrentes.
O sistema WIFI é muito mais fiável com o MX.
O sistema EcoWitt GW/Froggit DP é muito melhor para o futuro 100% compatível MX, WU/WC/... .
É expansível e aberto aos padrões actuais. 

https://www.froggit.de/product_info...ongle---wh3000se-all-in-one-aussensensor.html
https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsDetail/8


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Ago 2021 às 22:06)

Olá Toby, obrigado pela sua resposta e opinião.

A estação não é para mim, (senão seria uma WeatherDuino).
Considerando a sua opinião, se bem entendi, acha preferivel a serie DP da Froggit. Certo?

Que me diz da Froggit

DP1500 Wi-Fi Weather Server USB Dongle& WH3000SE All-in-One outdoor sensor


O orçamento disponível não permite ir além do valor desta estação (que é exactamente o mesmo da Froggit WH1080).

Obrigado


----------



## Toby (4 Set 2021 às 06:28)

Bom dia,

Desculpe pela minha resposta tardia, sim o sistema WIFI como o WH3000SE permitirá à pessoa adicionar mais tarde uma consola (como a do teste beta) ou outros sensores.
É acessível e escalável, dependendo do orçamento.









						DP1500 PRO Wi-Fi Wetterserver USB-Dongle & WH3000SE All-in-One Außensensor
					

DP1500 PRO Wi-Fi Wetterserver USB-Dongle 	& WH3000SE All-in-One Außensensor 	     	Der DP1500 Wi-Fi Wetterserver USB Dongle wurde entwickelt, damit Messdaten von DP-Sensoren über das Internet weltweit oder von Ihrem lokalen Netzwerk ...



					www.froggit.de
				











						WS View – Apps no Google Play
					

Este é um aplicações para o dispositivo ligado ao router de ajuste.




					play.google.com
				











						‎WS View
					

‎The main function of this application is to weather receiver set of routing connections. Download weather data from the internet.



					apps.apple.com
				








						Ecowitt Weather
					






					www.ecowitt.net


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2021 às 22:18)

Olá Toby,

Segui a sua opinião e encomendámos a DP1500 Wi-Fi Weather Server USB Dongle& WH3000SE All-in-One outdoor sensor
Deve chegar daqui a uns dias.

Obrigado
Werk_AG


----------



## caboz (4 Jan 2022 às 21:07)

Werk_AG disse:


> Olá Toby,
> 
> Segui a sua opinião e encomendámos a DP1500 Wi-Fi Weather Server USB Dongle& WH3000SE All-in-One outdoor sensor
> Deve chegar daqui a uns dias.
> ...


Olá, essa estação é compatível com o cumulus 1?


----------



## caboz (8 Jan 2022 às 14:07)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Desculpe pela minha resposta tardia, sim o sistema WIFI como o WH3000SE permitirá à pessoa adicionar mais tarde uma consola (como a do teste beta) ou outros sensores.
> É acessível e escalável, dependendo do orçamento.
> ...


Essa estação com dongle funciona com cumulus 1?


----------

